# Are there any up coming TT EVENTS please



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

Please looking for list of meets if there are any scheduled 
Cheers 
Jim


----------



## Ian-TTC (Dec 21, 2021)

Audi TT breakfast meet 21st august Ockham bites


So I have spoke to Ockham bites to see if it is possible to have a breakfast meet and they said yes (happy days) It would be great if you could join Dom (the Parrot bros) Andy charger and myself for a good chat about TT's and a nice bit of breakfast we hope to see as many of you that can make it 👍




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ian-TTC said:


> Audi TT breakfast meet 21st august Ockham bites
> 
> 
> So I have spoke to Ockham bites to see if it is possible to have a breakfast meet and they said yes (happy days) It would be great if you could join Dom (the Parrot bros) Andy charger and myself for a good chat about TT's and a nice bit of breakfast we hope to see as many of you that can make it 👍
> ...


It should be a good one I think a lot are coming


----------



## mk1chopper (Jan 14, 2021)




----------

